# Safestrap Backup(s)



## jpr9845 (Jul 22, 2013)

My question is about backing up my slots. If I save a new back up of slot 2 will this replace the one that already exits? Or will I have my original backup and the new one?

Reason: You may have guessed, I have two different ROM's that require slot 2 and I want to be able to switch between them.


----------



## jpr9845 (Jul 22, 2013)

I got my answer, and I can switch between them.


----------

